# GTA five



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

It's getting near that time! I'm not usually one for being a video game fanatic.. But grand theft auto is another kettle of fish 

For the first time in my life il be the sad bugger at My local Game store at 12pm tonight.. And I've decided to take tomorrow off work just so that I can sit with a 4 pack of peroni and a nice Xbox sesh! :lol:

I take it there's others that are itching at the boot to get this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Muz, Yes my son is expecting it to drop through the letter box in the morning.
Probably will be sitting there ready to catch it.
Hoggy.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a quick heads up for you Xbox users
http://www.dealspwn.com/rockstar-instal ... scs-154863


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

wish i had time to blow off the dust on my PS3 remote.

Must be busy, Ive missed the last 3 versions of GTA :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Im off tomorrow, just in from the midnight launch, have it installing on the xbox 360 

my beer is cold, my fridge is full and my couch is ready haha


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm charging my PS3 remotes up. It looks good. I might have to play on the projector. 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Got my copy last Friday, already fed up with it.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You're not playing it right!


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

looking at the reviews and stuff online i want it soo bad,

going to see if i can get it tonight.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Be careful though:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... -game.html


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

lol see that as well. dw ill be driving


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> You're not playing it right!


Probably :lol:

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Its sick


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've been working in Cromer this morning and there was about 30 men waiting for the Morrisons store to open to get it.

A. Sorry that's sad

and

B. I would have thought they had better things to spend their dole money on.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

jamman said:


> I've been working in Cromer this morning and there was about 30 men waiting for the Morrisons store to open to get it.
> 
> A. Sorry that's sad
> 
> ...


lol yes its sad but i know people who work in the city that have taken the day off to go and get game so they might not all be on the dole


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

anthony_839 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I've been working in Cromer this morning and there was about 30 men waiting for the Morrisons store to open to get it.
> ...


Point taken there was one suit there as well looking slightly embarrassed.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> I've been working in Cromer this morning and there was about 30 men waiting for the Morrisons store to open to get it.
> 
> A. Sorry that's sad
> 
> ...


 'Bout time they built a Tesco there then! :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> I've been working in Cromer this morning and there was about 30 men waiting for the Morrisons store to open to get it.
> 
> A. Sorry that's sad
> 
> ...


Yep, agree, went to Cromer once, very sad...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Got my copy last Friday, already fed up with it.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


Kaz is not good with Roman numerals, he's been playing gta 3 for about 5 days


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Got my copy last Friday, already fed up with it.
> ...


No, it is 5 and yes I got it on Friday, because for some of us don't need to wait till official release day.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


I don't even have a ps3 I gave my Xbox away because they are crap, might buy a ps3 for this game, gta4 was not too bad, loved the ps2 ones though, especially liberty city. But have to admit V looks rather awesome.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Xbox are crap indeed , bought nearly new slim version on ebay for £60 because always wanted to try forza. The game is crap and matches the console perfectly. 
Only few months to go till gt6 release.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Xbox are crap indeed , bought nearly new slim version on ebay for £60 because always wanted to try forza. The game is crap and matches the console perfectly.
> Only few months to go till gt6 release.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


GT6


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Xbox are crap indeed , bought nearly new slim version on ebay for £60 because always wanted to try forza. The game is crap and matches the console perfectly.
> Only few months to go till gt6 release.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


had both ps3 and xbox, always say and will say that its nothing more than personall preference. 'dissing' the other console is bloody petty IMHO mate, and bloody daft :lol:

real gamers have a proper PC set up anyway, so instantly we both loose! i prefer 360 these days.. but i only play the odd one-2 games every year if im lucky, work etc takes over as we all know :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I liked seeing the R8 Roadster on the opening mission. I was surprised to see a real manufacturer logo on the boot!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> I liked seeing the R8 Roadster on the opening mission. I was surprised to see a real manufacturer logo on the boot!


Still looks a bit wrong whit round tail lights 

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I liked seeing the R8 Roadster on the opening mission. I was surprised to see a real manufacturer logo on the boot!
> ...


It's like a tt-r8 :lol:


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


+1 :lol:


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

How far have people got? has any one downloaded ifruit app yet?


----------



## marttin666 (Aug 28, 2013)

So far ive murdered at least ten prossies after umm tasting there wares lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's odd because I'm playing it and I'm talking to my business partner and stepson who also are playing. 
Gotta love GTA.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's odd because I'm playing it and I'm talking to my business partner and stepson who also are playing.
> Gotta love GTA.


It's amazing how far computer games have come, I remember being amazed playing shinobi ans r-type on the Sega mastersystem as they contained more than 6 colours :lol: , had a zx spectrum before that. 

And the graphics in gta v are actually pretty poor compared to the likes of battlefield 3 and 4 on the pc  and the money it takes to produce them is staggering, far more than a Hollywood blockbuster.


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm currently addicted, lots of nostalgia too. Just visited Grove street!

Rockstar have definitely outdone themselves. I've got to say my favourite character is oddly enough Trevor, his mannerisms just crack me up!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

illsmallz said:


> How far have people got? has any one downloaded ifruit app yet?


Had it then quickly removed it as it was a bit pointless. It was also quite embarrassing having notifications popping up telling me my dog had taken a dump!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Brilliant game i must say 

Nearly 50% completed it already lol. 
Love the jewel heist missions.

Anyone found the Bugatti Veyron parked outside that shop? mmm lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've managed to reserve the last copy in my Falkirk after searching all blooming weekend for one...better be worth it :lol:


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

Basscube said:


> Brilliant game i must say
> 
> Nearly 50% completed it already lol.
> Love the jewel heist missions.
> ...


is that 50% overall or just the main storyline? and how long it take


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Says progress think it means overall but could be main story not sure 2bh.

Think i played about 40-50 hours in total.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

no where near mate!

im 70 % of the entire game and im at 33 hours.
just need to buy 4 more propities and then I own every one of them


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> no where near mate!
> 
> im 70 % of the entire game and im at 33 hours.
> just need to buy 4 more propities and then I own every one of them


Yes but i spend a lot of time finding useless treasure and randomly driving about lol.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fair enough,

but that all counts to the 100% of the game u must not be very far into the story line

what bit are you upto?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Done the train mission and the transporter delivery mission of sports cars

I have finished the bit where you rescue Michael (after he gets kidnapped by the chinese)

and done a couple of generic missions after.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah but have you come first in a triathlon? :lol:

*Edit - I did last night (on a friends X-box)!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Im happy have my R8 parked in the garage :lol:

To be honest I don't really use my ps3 but thought id buy this and it is really good quite obsessed!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> And the graphics in gta v are actually pretty poor compared to the likes of battlefield 3 and 4 on the pc


I disagree. I play BF3 on the PC quite a lot, and running on almost full high details on my graphics card. It lacks the range of environments and lighting detail of GTA5.

After many hours of GTA5 I'm enjoying it a lot. The money and time spent in development have not been wasted, unlike my time. 8)


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes i agree is truly an amazing game 

just completed the final heist lots of money for me :roll:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

GTA online is released tomorrow, going to bring a whole load more excitement to the game (as if it wasn't already awesome enough)


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I know i can't wait for online.

Hope they don't charge in game for certain aspects though. :?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Basscube said:


> I know i can't wait for online.
> 
> Hope they don't charge in game for certain aspects though. :?


No doubt there will be chargeable DLC at some point. As long as I can use the main bits I'm happy


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

can not wait for online at midnight


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Did anyone play online? i tried at 12:30am and didn't seem to be working? :?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it's supposed to be mid day today, UK time. Don't hold me to that though 
Source


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh right i see 

can't wait to see what' it's like online though


----------

